# GFCI Breaker trips immediately



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You can't wire a multiwire branch circuit on two GFCI breakers. You'll need to use a 2-pole GFCI. Get it? Got it. Good! Ten-four. Over and out.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah you can't share the neutral unless you use a double pole breaker.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I know it didn't take me two minutes to type that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

stars13bars2 said:


> I know it didn't take me two minutes to type that.


In my best Maxwell Smart voice:

"Missed it by _that much_":laughing:


----------



## ikeberg9 (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL, yal are trip. That's what I thought. I got it and I'm out.Thanks.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And the length is pushing the limits. Utilize GFCI receptacles.

What type of tester did you use?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> And the length is pushing the limits. Utilize GFCI receptacles.
> 
> What type of tester did you use?


I seem to recall a functional limit of 250 feet in the old GFCI packaging, but I can't recall reading that lately.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Use Regular breakers and use GFCI recs so you don't have to add another neutral from the panel to the rec's.


----------



## ikeberg9 (Jan 8, 2010)

These circuits are for heating elements on some tire shredders, so a GFCI rec. wont work. The wire and breakers were already installed before I got there, so I don't even know why it needs to be GFCI protected and don't know the actual footage. I didn't spend much time on it, but I wanna get it straight first thing Monday. So a two pole GFCI should fix the problem?

I used my Fluke T5 tester to test continuity on the wires and didn't find any shorts.


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

ikeberg9 said:


> These circuits are for heating elements on some tire shredders, so a GFCI rec. wont work. The wire and breakers were already installed before I got there, so I don't even know why it needs to be GFCI protected and don't know the actual footage. I didn't spend much time on it, but I wanna get it straight first thing Monday. So a two pole GFCI should fix the problem?
> 
> I used my Fluke T5 tester to test continuity on the wires and didn't find any shorts.


So what did they do to MBC neutral? They spliced it and pigtailed it to the GFCI breakers?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

charlie Bob said:


> So what did they do to MBC neutral? They spliced it and pigtailed it to the GFCI breakers?


I think you're thinking what I'm thinking. They probably landed the MWBC neutral on the bar, and put both GFCI breaker pigtails on the bar too. 

To the OP... make sure you put the circuit's neutral on the neutral terminal of the 2-pole GFCI breaker when you put it in, and NOT on the bar. 

You an electrician or a factory maintenance guy?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

20A GFI recepts are available everywhere..
Two pole GFI breakers cost too much


----------



## ikeberg9 (Jan 8, 2010)

I am an electrician. The guy who pulled the wire and put in the breakers, was laid off, so now that the equipment that needs to be installed came in, I have to finish it off. The GFCI breakers were installed correctly, it just needed a two pole GFCI. I havn't had to deal with many GFCI breakers, but I never dealt with a mwbc GFCI breaker.


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

ikeberg9 said:


> I am an electrician. The guy who pulled the wire and put in the breakers, was laid off, so now that the equipment that needs to be installed came in, I have to finish it off. The GFCI breakers were installed correctly, it just needed a two pole GFCI. I havn't had to deal with many GFCI breakers, but I never dealt with a mwbc GFCI breaker.


You are saying the GFCI breakers were installed correctly. Well they couldn't have. How can you install 2 GFCI breakers correctly when you have a MWBC, sharing a neutral.?
Both of them breakers require a neutral going to them?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> 20A GFI recepts are available everywhere..
> Two pole GFI breakers cost too much


Depends on the brand, not too bad and they're wicked chunky...


----------

